# Cayenne and jalapeño pepper recipes?



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I just picked some really nice ones from the garden. Anyone have some really simple recipes to use them fresh? When I planted them, I was going to can salsa. Tomatoes haven't done as well this year.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Jalapeños:

Stuff them with cheese

Dice them and mix with Cream cheese for a spread

Slice and toss on whatever you are eating.

Stick a few slices in an opened jar of pickles (keep in fridge for a few days)

Dice up super fine and make this cream cheese dip that a lady always brings to coffee hour. (Dunno the recipe.,. But I think just cream cheese, sour cream and diced jalapeños beaten together until a good dipping consistency, then put in casserole dish, then a layer of cracker crumbs and baked in the oven until hot, and then serve.) 

Stuffed with cheese, wrapped with bacon.. Cook then eat.

I like them also diced up and mixed in with tuna salad or salmon dip, etc.

They are great diced and mixed up in spoon bread or corn bread or biscuits, or a yeast bread with cheese


The cayenne.... Dry them, then put in a wreath fir all year use or dry them and then grind them for all year use.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I hadn't thought of it before. You got my brain going. Wonder how they would be in cheddar bay biscuits? Copy cat recipe to the ones at red lobster.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

They would be awesome and drool worthy!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I may make taco salad tomorrow. I make my own seasoning mix. Haven't bought the packets for years. I might add some fresh cayenne and slice jalapeños on top.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

The powdered cayenne we made from our home grown is crazy better than the powder you buy.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

My older son puts hot sauce on everything. He will pretty much drink liquid fire. Depending on how many I get I might make him some hot sauce. He's hoping to come home on leave in Oct.


----------

